# New dove hen! :D



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

This is my new dove hen, Adelita (Lita for short.) She's Edmund's new buddy. 









Lita preening









She's a bit nervous of the camera yet.









Edmund trying to get her attention.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

more pics 


















Ed still trying to get her attention.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

even more pics




































flirting


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice Orange Whiteback... they would make wonderful doves.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's very beautiful! Thank you for sharing her with us!

Terry


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> Nice Orange Whiteback... they would make wonderful doves.


I'm thinking about letting them have a clutch of babies once in a while when I'm sure I'll be able to sell to responsible people. 

So, she's more of a whiteback than a pearled, huh? She was sold as a pearled, but I'm not going to fuss because I really like her regardless.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL! Yes, I would say she is more of an orange Whiteback than pearled. The only difference really is that the white extends up the back (hence the name ) rather than staying primarily on the wings. I think a lot of people group them together, so I can see why he sold it as pearled.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, I had a hard time finding really definitive pictures on the internet showing the difference. I'm still not 100% sure Edmund is fawn, either, but I guess that'll show when they have babies, huh?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Blond x Orange will give you half and half in both sexes.
He does look a lot like the blonds on this page:
http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/AviaryPages/ColorBlond.html

Plus he has the black/white tail band like they are supposed to.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I figured that I might as well add these to this preexisting thread.  They're getting along well, and growing closer with time. I just think it's so cute how they sit with each other and preen each other and everything. 



























Edmund kept clicking back at the camera lol.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Edmond Looks like a fawn to me... Pearled and Whiteback are basically the same... It is kind of hard to tell by most people.... But they are nice and wonderful looking birds


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love doves. Your birds are beautiful.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------

